# [Risolto]Epson Stylus c46 vs Gimp

## mamo

Scusate la niubbaggine ma come faccio funzionare la mia stampante sotto linux???

Ho un sistema x86_64(AMD64) e uso kde (sempre se interessa  :Rolling Eyes:  )

che devo istallare e come lo configuro???Last edited by mamo on Tue May 02, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Luca89

Hai provato a cercare nella documentazione ufficiale?  :Confused: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml

----------

## mamo

grazie ho letto la guida ma adesso nel tentativo di istallare gimp-print mi da il seguente errore mentre compila una dipendenza

```
* Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Warning: -L../magick/.libs changed to -L/var/tmp/portage/imagemagick-6.2.6.0/work/ImageMagick-6.2.6/PerlMagick/../magick/.libs

Writing Makefile for Image::Magick

make: Warning: File `/usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/Config.pm' has modification time 2,5e+03 s in the future

Makefile out-of-date with respect to /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/Config.pm /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/CORE/config.h

Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...

make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 Makefile.PL "prefiX=/usr" "INSTALLDIRS=vendor" "DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/imagemagick-6.2.6.0/image/"

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Warning: -L../magick/.libs changed to -L/var/tmp/portage/imagemagick-6.2.6.0/work/ImageMagick-6.2.6/PerlMagick/../magick/.libs

Writing Makefile for Image::Magick

==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==

==> Please rerun the make command.  <==

false

make: *** [Makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

  imagemagick-6.2.6.0.ebuild, line 90:   Called perl-app_src_compile

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Luca89

Potrebbe essere un problema con il perl, lo hai aggiornato correttamente ricompilando tutti i moduli da esso dipendenti?

----------

## mamo

nn ho aggiornato perl 

se si trova sul mio sistema e' perche' forse era dipendenza di qualche programma che ho installato ora lo riemergo e vedo se si risolve

----------

## mamo

risolto adesso ho istallato i driver gimp ma adesso come faccio a stampare??? ho seguito la guida ma nn stampa....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mamo wrote:*   

> risolto adesso ho istallato i driver gimp ma adesso come faccio a stampare??? ho seguito la guida ma nn stampa....   

 

Beh...cosi' su 2 piedi potrebbe essere un qualsiasi problema...se vuoi giocamo ad indovinare, ma se ci dai qualche informazione in + magari e' + semplice aiutarti   :Wink: 

Inizia col dire piu precisamente QUAL E' il problema, se i log dicono qualcosa (penso che tu stia usando CUPS se hai seguito la guida, in /var/log/ ci dovrebbero essere i log relativi)....insomma quanto di + dettagliato ci puoi dire meglio e'  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh...cosi' su 2 piedi potrebbe essere un qualsiasi problema...se vuoi giocamo ad indovinare

 

Ah già quando vengo a trovarti a Parigi devo ricordarmi di portarti la palla di vetro magica... mi sa che l'hai lasciata qua a firenze...   :Laughing: 

----------

## z3n0

ho la stessa stampante, anche io gentoo e anche a me non funge..

ci proviamo tutti insieme?

----------

## salade

Sembra non sia supportata: http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php3  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mamo

scusate se nn ho postato informazioni utili adesso rimedio

1° la stampante e' supportata perche' su questo sito http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi c'e' scritto di si

2° ho installato cups e poi gimp-print ho messo in funzione il cups come dice la guida e ho aggiunto la stampante e nella voce device ho messo USB printer #1 poi ho scelto i driver epson e poi epson new stylus color series cups (la cosa che mi sembra strana e che nn vedo gli eventuali dirver gimp visto che sti driver li vedevo pure prima di installare driver gimp)

3° lanciando lsusb mi da questo 

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer

```

quindi credo che il kernel sia a posto (ho usato genkernel e nn ho toccato nessun modulo usb)

4°lanciando una prova di stampa da cups nn va e leggendo il log di cups esce questo: 

```
I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:06 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10195)

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10196)

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Job 12 queued on 'epson' by 'root'.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10197) for job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 10198) for job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/rastertoepson (PID 10199) for job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:09 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 10200) for job 12.

I [17/Feb/2006:18:00:10 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=10201)

```

se mi dite quale altro log vi serve ve lo posto subito

grazie

----------

## red-arrow

Ciao a tutti!

A me la stampante funziona senza problemi... anche se devo dire che è una pessima stampante... 

L'hai configurata correttamente via browser?

----------

## mamo

credo di si mi potresti dire che driver hai usato???

p.s. lo so che e' una pessima stampante ma questa ho e me la tengo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## red-arrow

mmmmh... mi sembra di avere usato il driver gimp

----------

## mamo

ma sti driver gimp come si usano??????

----------

## red-arrow

bhe... prima lo installi e poi nella configurazione via browser lo selezioni e tutto dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## mamo

li ho installati i gimp-print ma nn li vedo nel brovser nella configurazione del cups

----------

## z3n0

effettivamente se ci posti come hai fatto a farla fungere è meglio  :Smile: 

anche io ho amd64  :Wink: 

----------

## red-arrow

Ho semplicemente installato gimp-print.2.4.7 e poi me lo sono ritrovato nelle opzioni via browser

----------

## rota

Ciao,

ci sei andato sul sito della stampante ecc?' ai visto se ci sono i driver per linux???

----------

## z3n0

ma secondo te nessuno di noi l'ha fatto?

tu c'hai provato no x scrivere questo e se l'hai scritto quindi li hai trovati..linkaceli!

----------

## ema92

Ecco cosa dice sul sito ufficiale epson a proposito di epson stylus c46

 *Quote:*   

> Download di driver e software
> 
> In questa area sono presenti i collegamenti ai driver e ad altri programmi software per il prodotto Epson in uso.
> 
> Lingua
> ...

 

ma su http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C46

 *Quote:*   

> User Notes
> 
> I used cupsys-driver-gimpprint 4.2.7-10 on debian 3.0 sid (kernel 2.6.10)
> 
> and after loading usblp module (# modprobe usblp) my new C46 was instantaneously
> ...

 

Io ho una epson stylus c86 e non me la riconosce...

----------

## mamo

dopo sbattimenti vari sono riuscito a far funzionare la stampante...in verita' si è aggiustato da solo il prob  :Confused:   cmq adesso la stampante funziona, dal cups riesco a stampare la pagina di prova, e funziona pure con applicazioni kde ma da applicazioni gtk nn va, credo che il prob sia gtk perche' nn mi stampa da firefox-bin ne da gimp e nemmeno dal Xsane (programma dello scanner) che sono tutte applicazioni gtk. qualcuno sa se devo settare qualche flag particolare? La cosa strana è che uso i gimp-print e da gimp nn stampa  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  stranezze dell'informatica

----------

## mamo

nessuno sa perche' nn riesco a stampare da gimp????? eppure la stampantre funziona e stampa da programmi per kde

----------

## mamo

visto gli innumerevoli aiuti che ho ricevuto da parte degli utenti del forum   :Evil or Very Mad:  mi sono arrangiato da solo ma con scarsi risultati

ho ricompilato il gimp e i gimp print ma niente

ho installato il prgogramma gtklp ma niente pero' questo programma stampa se lo avvio e nella prima pagina seleziono il file da stampare e clicco stampa

ho controllato il file /var/log/cups/error_log per scoiprire chese lancio una stampa da programmi kde e pure openoffice compaiono le varie voci che mi attestano che il procedimento e' andato a buon fine mentre se lancio la stampa da gimp/xsane nn esce un c...o quindi il problema credo sia che il gimp nn manda niente al cups pero' nella configurazione della stampante sta tutto ok (credo)

----------

## Onip

domanda stupida, le USE sono tutte a posto?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mamo wrote:*   

> visto gli innumerevoli aiuti che ho ricevuto da parte degli utenti del forum   mi sono arrangiato da solo ma con scarsi risultati

 

Qua nessuno è pagato per dare una mano... siamo tutti volontari...

Forse nessuno ha idea di come risolvere il tuo problema?

O forse chi ha la risposta non ha avuto ancora il tempo e/o la voglia di leggere questo thread?

Chi può dirlo... in ogni caso non hai alcun diritto di recriminare.

----------

## mamo

lo so che siete volontari e nn avee nessun obbligo nei nostri confronti cmq il mio era solo un messaggio per farmi notare  :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq ho risolto eliminando il cups e la vecchia configurazione per poi ricompilarlo e crearne una nuova (uguale alla vecchia)

----------

